# First rebuild



## PerryD (Nov 19, 2018)

I have had my rack PC for 10 years! Purrrfect Audio built it in 2008. It has been truly trouble free! Thank you Jim.  I am considering having him do the upgrade. His pricing is very fair and I can't deny his expertise. _Shipping_ is my only concern. It is a heavy & bulky beast! Georgia to Ohio. Ha! I even considered driving it there myself. My vision is too poor to try rebuilding it myself. It seems any advice on Youtube is from a gaming perspective. I don't want RGB or overclocking. I want to do an i7-8700k but maybe the 8700 would be better, since I won't be overclocking. Motherboards...wow, so many opinions out there! The 10 year old Gigabyte I have seems to have held up pretty well. Again, the higher quality Gigabyte MB's seem to be aimed at gamers. Is there a great MB _without_ RGB? I guess I will instead build a very high quality shipping box and leave it to an expert. :/


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 19, 2018)

I use this website and it is great for those who want to compare builds, put together a reference build that will be compatible etc: https://pcpartpicker.com/


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 19, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I use this website and it is great for those who want to compare builds, put together a reference build that will be compatible etc: https://pcpartpicker.com/


If you would like any advice on building. components or technical advice just let me know 

Would be happy to help


----------



## Pictus (Nov 20, 2018)

Sadly the best motherboards do have RGB LEDs...
The new Gigabyte Z390 Designare is +- $270, has a good VRM implementation capable to handle the new Core i9-9900K and the most interesting part is the built-in Thunderbolt 3 ports.
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/gigabyte-z390-designare-motherboard-specs,38005.html




Modest overclock poses no problem...
For audio workloads is better to set all cores to the same speed, so setting all the 6 cores of the i7-8700k to 4.7Ghz is a good idea...

How much you plan to expend?
What monitor do you use? Because the Gigabyte Z390 Designare only got a HDMI port and for 4K in 60Hz will need to add a GPU or choose another motherboard with DisplayPort like the Asus PRIME Z390-A.
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-Z390-A/


----------



## PerryD (Nov 20, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> If you would like any advice on building. components or technical advice just let me know
> 
> Would be happy to help


 Thank you! I may very well have some questions.


----------



## PerryD (Nov 20, 2018)

Pictus said:


> Sadly the best motherboards do have RGB LEDs...
> The new Gigabyte Z390 Designare is +- $270, has a good VRM implementation capable to handle the new Core i9-9900K and the most interesting part is the built-in Thunderbolt 3 ports.
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/gigabyte-z390-designare-motherboard-specs,38005.html
> 
> ...





Pictus said:


> Sadly the best motherboards do have RGB LEDs...
> The new Gigabyte Z390 Designare is +- $270, has a good VRM implementation capable to handle the new Core i9-9900K and the most interesting part is the built-in Thunderbolt 3 ports.
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/gigabyte-z390-designare-motherboard-specs,38005.html
> 
> ...


 I want to replace/clone my 10 year old WD black drives with fresh WD Black drives, new motherboard, i7-8700k CPU, power supply, Noctua cooler and a budget graphics card that supports 2 monitors. LG 27" 1080 and LG 29" 2560 x 1080. I will use (for now) 32gb (2x16gb) Corsair Vengeance ram but it is only 2400mHz. I have $1,500 for a budget. The model of Gigabyte motherboard is my main concern. Aorus Master? I don't really need Thunderbolt and I don't intend to overclock.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 20, 2018)

PerryD said:


> I want to replace/clone my 10 year old WD black drives with fresh WD Black drives, new motherboard, i7-8700k CPU, power supply, Noctua cooler and a budget graphics card that supports 2 monitors. LG 27" 1080 and LG 29" 2560 x 1080. I will use (for now) 32gb (2x16gb) Corsair Vengeance ram but it is only 2400mHz. I have $1,500 for a budget. The model of Gigabyte motherboard is my main concern. Aorus Master? I don't really need Thunderbolt and I don't intend to overclock.



The Aorus Master is an excellent motherboard with very strong VRM, for the 8700K
you can go with a more economic one like the Gigabyte Z390 Pro, for reference check
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27697868-post16.html

If want to add a GPU go for the RX 550 D5 2G (GV-RX550D5-2GD)
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/zPyxFT/gigabyte-radeon-rx-550-2gb-video-card-gv-rx550d5-2gd
The fans only turns when hot, but they got hot only when doing 3D/games.

The Asus PRIME Z390-A https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-Z390-A/overview/
have DisplayPort and HDMI, so will not need to add a GPU, but maybe some adapter
if one of your monitors do not have the same ports.

As a reference I started a build for you at https://pcpartpicker.com/list/MYvYq4
You can edit as see fit...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 21, 2018)

Pictus said:


> Sadly the best motherboards do have RGB LEDs...
> The new Gigabyte Z390 Designare is +- $270, has a good VRM implementation capable to handle the new Core i9-9900K and the most interesting part is the built-in Thunderbolt 3 ports.
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/gigabyte-z390-designare-motherboard-specs,38005.html
> 
> ...


Personally I am very anti-Gigabyte
My previous experiences with them are that their customer support and promises are very bad.
I would only go with MSI and ASUS now

I have noticed that they are all RGB though (what a pain I millions of lights on my board)
But I am certain you can disable this anyway

Some offerings:
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-XI-EXTREME/

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-XI-FORMULA/ (likely to be my next board)

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/PRIME-Z390-A/

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/specifications/ (if you wanted to go for a slightly older board and an i7 Extreme) ALSO NO RGB


----------



## Pictus (Nov 21, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Some offerings:
> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-XI-EXTREME/
> 
> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-XI-FORMULA/ (likely to be my next board)
> ...



What I do not like about the Formula is that it lacks a Thunderbolt header... :(
But the Prime/Extreme do have Thunderbolt header.
The Extreme is TOP, but expensive.
The Prime is OK motherboard, the VRM ok, but with weak heatsinks.
It can stand modest overclock(i9-9900k) as long there is enough airflow around the heatsinks.
A good chart reference for Z390 VRM here, it is from this thread.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 21, 2018)

Pictus said:


> What I do not like about the Formula is that it lacks a Thunderbolt header... :(
> But the Prime/Extreme do have Thunderbolt header.
> The Extreme is TOP, but expensive.
> The Prime is OK motherboard, the VRM ok, but with weak heatsinks.
> ...


Personally, perhaps because I work with computers, I do not see why a professional person who was building a system for a set purpose other than gaming would OC their machine anyway.

If you r build fried or the VRMs and other components that control power and heat regulation malfunctioned, you would have a dead board. To me, pros overclocking systems is a gimick and would make me wary about how professionally they take their work.

I think a pro-music machine should be stock and stable.


----------



## PerryD (Nov 22, 2018)

Ha! I am very weary of scams on CL. I would never have an HP PC but the parts would be worth it at this price. No, I don't intend to call them.  https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/sys/d/2018-latest-hp-omen-880/6752869540.html


----------

